# Walther P22 Target Pistol



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anybody here have any experience with the Walther P22 Target Pistol (5" barrel)? I would like to know your opinion on whether it is worth the money or not to get the conversion kit for my standard P22 (3.75" barrel).


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My neighbor has one that he bought for his son. It shoots..... but that about all I can say I like about it.

The trigger pull is sloppy, its too small for adult hands, and I'd say save your money for a Ruger MK-III or a Browning Buckmark 

However just because I dont like it doesnt mean you wont like it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bad. I owned one. Not for very long......

But, LCW makes a really cool suppressor that fits on them.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My experience is they are super picky about the ammo you feed them. Perhaps your standard barrel is the same. After trying one out I went with the bottom end buckmark; it's not picky and is very accurate and I got in on sale two years ago for $315.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

All you will gain is the increased sight radius. The gun won't really be any more accurate, you may be able to shoot it slightly better. I never could get used to the trigger on the one I had so ended up trading it off.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a standard P22 and I absolutely hated it. it was ammo sensative and not even close to accurate. the only thing it was good for was turning money into noise. I got rid of it as fast as I could and I will never own another one.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I own the 3.75" version. The extension will move the sight distance which in theory should improve grouping but I don't think thats the inherent issue with the gun. I think most of the inaccuracies are caused by the sloppy trigger. Fun plinking gun but thats about it.

As stated before a ruger mkII or mkIII is about as accurate as you can get. Have a mkII and its a joy to shoot. Very tight groups.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Rather than throwing good money after bad, I would not bother with the 5" barrel option.
No matter what you do, the Walther P22 will never come close to being as reliable and accurate as a Ruger Mk or Browning Buck Mark.

I think that selling a P22 and using the money from that as well as the money for the 5" barrel on one of the above (and the Buck Mark is my favorite after owning both) would be the smartest long-term idea.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are great points, I appreciate all the help. Frisco Pete, that's exactly what I'm looking into doing now.


----------

